# PSATs & SATs



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

I just took the practice PSAT that the school gives students when they sign up. I jut completed it in about an hour and I went through the answers. I missed 2 problems. The test was a joke, using verbose language in the writing and reading part but like all standardized tests, it was all smoke and mirrors. 

How are the actual SATs compared to the PSATs? I never studied for the PSATs and I am going to study for the SATs (I am taking them early, in December) but if the SATs are going to be this ridiculous I wonder if it is even worth the time? :mellow:


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

It's not that difficult, really, except the "thinking normally" part. Meaning...well, aside from math (which is, without saying, straight forward and has only one answer) DO NOT think too hard about the questions. I did the "trying to analyze the "real" meaning of the question through different perspective" thing like the typical NF I am, and boy did I have trouble on the reading section. Seems they expect you to take everything as it is, at face value.

Compare my AP Literature/Language score to SAT, it makes me sad.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm taking the PSAT this Wednesday.
How much time do you usually get to complete it?


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a feeling you'll be fine... :wink:

Study if it makes you feel better. It does improve your score.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Ben said:


> I'm taking the PSAT this Wednesday.
> How much time do you usually get to complete it?


The standard time is 3 hours but I have an educational plan which gives me more time if I need it. I never have used said plan, but it is there if something comes up randomly in a test (such as a full bladder). :tongue:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I imagine you'll do just as well on the SATs. Good luck!


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Marino said:


> I just took the practice PSAT that the school gives students when they sign up. I jut completed it in about an hour and I went through the answers. I missed 2 problems. The test was a joke, using verbose language in the writing and reading part but like all standardized tests, it was all smoke and mirrors.
> 
> How are the actual SATs compared to the PSATs? I never studied for the PSATs and I am going to study for the SATs (I am taking them early, in December) but if the SATs are going to be this ridiculous I wonder if it is even worth the time? :mellow:


The PSAT was a lot easier than the SAT. The SAT wasn't difficult by any means, but the PSAT was kind of a joke. I was a National Merit Semi-Finalist thanks to my really high PSAT score that I didn't even struggle to get, but the SAT was harder (not particularly hard though), so my scores didn't correspond (that also may have been due to the fact that I had to take the SAT after only three hours of sleep). I seriously wouldn't stress too much; just don't expect it to be exactly like the PSAT.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow I haven't heard of those tests in a while!! I thought the PSAT was very similar to the SAT so you should be fine. Good luck!!!


----------



## AmberJorr (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with a lot of what's been said. I'll give you fair warning, though, the SAT is a really, really long test. Also, be prepared for the writing portion, which looks, sounds and feels ridiculous but is an entire third of your score.

I personally took the SAT without even looking at the test format. I don't recommend this, but I did well enough that I didn't need to take it again and got into college just fine.

The main thing is that you shouldn't stress out or obsess too much.

Oh, and brush up on your vocab and basic (really basic) math skills.

Good Luck!


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I took the PSAT first as a sophomore and high school and again as a junior. I scored higher as a sophomore, lol. Anywho, the PSAT wasn't a very accurate predictor of my SAT score. I took the SATs at the end of junior year and ended up scoring higher than predicted. There isn't really a direct correlation.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

My experience with the PSAT was weird. I didn't do so hot on it, but then I squashed the SAT.

However, I knew some people that crushed the PSAT and then struggled on the SAT.

I'm a poor test taker though. On almost every test I take, whether I get an A or an F, I'm usually the last one to leave. Very slow, thinking too much :sad:

I have no doubt you'll do spectacularly Marino :laughing:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Aren't a choice of SAT or ACT scores required for college entry? 

Anyway, I didn't really have a problem with the verbal, even though that was before the SAT was revamped. ("Back in my day..." "You kids have it easy these days..." :tongue Math was a different story. Writing isn't too difficult either. Knowing you, you'll most likely do well.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Yep, most colleges require SATs. Northeastern does, I know that. :tongue:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Ooooh, go to Northeastern. We'd practically be neighbors ^^


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I got a 26 on my SATs. Never did the PSATs though.

But fuck those tests. They're retarded. I never even fucking took chemistry.

And my good ENFP friend of mine (who is psychotic) took that shit drunk as hell and got a 26 as well. Given, somehow she's insane while being able to do well in school somehow while still being a complete fuck up.....She still busted out a 26.

Sooooowhhaaattteeevvveerrrrr.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Kevinaswell said:


> I got a 26 on my SATs. Never did the PSATs though.
> 
> But fuck those tests. They're retarded. I never even fucking took chemistry.
> 
> ...


How did you get 26? I thought the minimum possible score is 200, and the new SATs only go to 2400 (old ones went to 1600).


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

A little late to the conversation...but, Kevin is probably thinking of the ACT, since the score range for that test is 1-36.


----------

